# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Magia con pañuelos

## Adid

Quisiera que me recomendaran un libro o algún dvd para iniciarme en la magia con pañuelos, realmente me llama mucho la atención. Mejor si me recomiendan varios, para elegir el que pueda conseguir mas comodo.

Gracias de antemano.

----------


## DrkHrs

"Magia con pañuelos" de Salvatore Cimo. Dos volúmenes muy, muy completos. Para mi gusto son absolutamente imprescindibles. Tienes tambien, muy recomendables, las notas de conferencia de Jean Merlin. "Jean Merlin on silks" vols 1 y 2 y "My personal routine of six foulards". 

Seguro que hay un montón de cosas más pero yo no las conozco. En cualquier caso, con el material que te he indicado, tienes para mucho, mucho tiempo.

Saludos.

----------

